# camera buying guide



## Parvez khan (Dec 6, 2012)

hello...everyone i want to buy a digital camera within 15000-25000 rs,
i dont know about the features but it can capture video or images(or both) at a distance of around 30-50 mtrs,,,for eg...it should take nice shots at that distance & i can see the faces clear out of it...,,thanks in advance......


----------



## nac (Dec 6, 2012)

You could fill a 6' tall subject from 50m away at 500mm focal length. I think this much zoom is sufficient enough for your requirement.
SX240 should fit the bill
If you stress more on video, HX20V


----------



## Parvez khan (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks man...that means focal length is very important in this matter......thank you very much,, i was a little bit confused...but u got it right.....i will go for the sony one as it has 3yrs warranty & the carema is too good.....bye....


----------

